# Tootsie Rolls and Allergic Reaction



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

X-posting in Health and Healing

I know that these are NOT healthy eating...but I have a serious question and was wondering if anyone had any around.







:

We went to my mother's today and she had candy from a parade she had went to and split it up between the older kids.









DD decided to give my 17 month old his first Tootsie Roll.







:

17 month old proceeded to get a red splotchy face, then his eyes turned bloodshot, then he started swelling a bit.

Off to the ER we went, a dose of Benadryl, and thankfully he's okay.

E-mailing Tootsie.com didn't help too much...normal ingredients along with "artificial and natural flavors". So...what kind?

Two questions...my cousin is allergic to coconut oil, and I know it's found in alot of candies/soaps/etc...do Tootsie rolls have any?

And secondly...if anyone has a package laying around...do they mention if they are "nut friendly"...for instance "this was made at a facility that also manufactures nut products" for those that have nut allergies?

He definately won't be getting any more Tootsie Rolls, but I want to avoid whatever it was in them that effected him too. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

Do you guys eat meat? I know that they are made with gelatin that isn't kosher, so if he is allergic to any kind of pork products, that would do it. That's the reason we stopped eating them, so that was my first thought. Sorry, I can't answer your other questions, though...


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion...we eat meat, but not pork, so that's a thought.


----------



## white_feather (Sep 17, 2004)

My ds had an anaphylactic reaction to a tootsie pop because I forgot that it had a milk product in it (was it casein?) Of course if your child is allergic to dairy, you'd have probably figured that out by now, so our experience may not be helpful.

Love,
Julie


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

He isn't allergic to dairy, but thank you anyways.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Could it be chocolate? My grandmother had an allergy to chocolate- poor thing....

-Angela


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

found this ingredients list on walgreens site (http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...id=prod1074013)

Quote:

Ingredients
Sugar , Corn Syrup , Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil , Condensed Skim Milk , Cocoa , Whey , Soya Lecithin , Artificial Flavors , Natural Flavors
probably not any different from the info you already had. so sorry he had trouble. glad he's okay now. musta been scary for everybody!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

It's not chocolate, he's eaten chocolate many times







:
My older DD is allergic to chocolate ("just" stomach cramps).

Beanma, that's the same list they sent me.


----------

